# A reciprocating sluice?



## justinhcase (Jun 16, 2016)

I came across this .
Pretty standard until I came to about time stamp 21-10 or so.
A very interesting reciprocating sluice.
Have any of you built anything like that?
No school ,developed so they can eat.Maybe a particularly productive system.
Like robotic panning??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn6V03R4Bko


----------

